# Kentucky Gov Matt Bevin: Those Offended By Second Amendment Rights Can Live Elsewhere



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...y-second-amendment-rights-can-live-elsewhere/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

He's not a politician.
He's a statesman!

We need more like him.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so glad we decided on KY when we retired, and left NYS!!

Sounds right to me! If they don't like it, they can pack their butts to one of the liberal looney bins, ya know... NYS, CA, and the others!!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Now that's a governor who knows what he's talking about!


----------

